# 2019 PBI Annual Check In



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines
December 27, 2018 at 11:25 AM · 
ADVISORY:

ANNUAL REPORT 2019

Pursuant to Section 10 of Republic Act No. 562, as amended, also known as the "Alien Registration Act of 1950", ALL registered aliens shall, within the first sixty (60) days of every calendar year or from 01 January 2019 until 01 March 2019, report in person to the Bureau of Immigration (BI) Main Office at Intramuros, Manila; or to the nearest participating offices. The parent or legal guardian of an alien who is less than fourteen (14) years of age shall have the duty of reporting for such alien.

The alien/reportee shall present the following immigration documents, namely:

a.) Original ACR I-Card of card holders or original paper-based ACR; and

b.) Valid passport.

Failure to make the report shall cause the cancellation of the corresponding registration certificate.

For strict compliance. Reference PBI Offical Facebook site https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/

The online Annual Report Online form (confirmation number), located to the left side of link the blue box. Home This is a multiple paged fill out but when printed will be one page with a confirmation number and you can save to file and used for checking in to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration main office or satellite offices. Link to PBI Satellite Offices in your area. Directory of Transactions


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Will be doing my reporting at the Santa Rosa city hall office on the 16th Jan,driver already booked,.
Then to S&R for Garlic shrimp pizza and some shopping then home


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

wow expatuk, i hope you are feeling ok to ride home after eating all that pizza. hahahah

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

SRRV holders are exempt from this requirement.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I had major surgery less than one month ago but luckily still able to travel to take care of this. But it got me to thinking. What happens if one is in the hospital, at home recovering, or if the person is no longer able to travel to do this every year. Are they automatically dropped and listed as an overstay or does the BI provide for this and send a worker to the hospital or the home?


A friend of mine from the US died from Alzheimer here in the Philippines about 4 years ago and during the last three years of his life he was truly unable to register at any BI office. Never thought to ask his wife about it but after my recent experience it makes me wonder.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good question Gene, I found a link from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for the Annual Report Annual Report (A.R.) IAW this link the fee for missing the Jan - Feb annual check-in is 200 pesos per month and if I'm not mistaken your wife can handle this process if you are ill she needs the card and probably another ID.

I had no idea that I needed to check in annually from Jan - Feb and also I had been back in the US for 3 years and I went to Immigration and got a whopping 14,000 peso fee, this was back in 2010 but since then they have a cap on fines of 2,000 pesos per year if missed.

Another important note our ACR cards, these cards have to be renewed they expire every 5 years, I talked with another expat today and he had no idea until he performed his annual check-in (check the back of your cards) and so he's paying some hefty penalty fees for being late on card renewal something like 14,000 pesos. 

So if your ACR Card has expired or for future reference here's a link to the checklist and download forms. Renewal of ACR I-CARD


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Good question Gene, I found a link from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for the Annual Report Annual Report (A.R.) IAW this link the fee for missing the Jan - Feb annual check-in is 200 pesos per month and if I'm not mistaken your wife can handle this process if you are ill she needs the card and probably another ID.
> 
> I had no idea that I needed to check in annually from Jan - Feb and also I had been back in the US for 3 years and I went to Immigration and got a whopping 14,000 peso fee, this was back in 2010 but since then they have a cap on fines of 2,000 pesos per year if missed.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, thanks for the info and the links. My ACR is still good but good info to know. We will be doing mine before long and if I remember while there I'll ask to be sure. Seems like there should or would be a provision if a person is unable to travel or in hospital. Certainly hope that none of us will ever have to deal with it. We always use the main office in Manila as it gives us a good excuse to get outa the province and into civilation for overnight and some shopping etc. Guess I won't be doing much shopping while recovering from the surgery but will sure be nice to ride down there and just look around.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Its not the pizza thats the problem its the never endig sarsi !


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Was a MESS today in Dasmarinas...they never got to 1 renewal...first they said the "guy" was not in "yet" that handled that. That went on until 12 noon...at 130 pm they stop taking names on a sign up sheet now stating "something is wrong with the computer in Manila" There is no winning that argument so I left and will try later in the month...some 90 signed up and a big fat goose egg were renewed.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> I had major surgery less than one month ago but luckily still able to travel to take care of this. But it got me to thinking. What happens if one is in the hospital, at home recovering, or if the person is no longer able to travel to do this every year. Are they automatically dropped and listed as an overstay or does the BI provide for this and send a worker to the hospital or the home?
> 
> 
> A friend of mine from the US died from Alzheimer here in the Philippines about 4 years ago and during the last three years of his life he was truly unable to register at any BI office. Never thought to ask his wife about it but after my recent experience it makes me wonder.


There is a provision that allows someone to do the annual report for you if you are physically unable to.

http://immigration.gov.ph/images/AnnualReport/2018_AnnualReport.pdf

V. EXEMPT FROM PERSONAL APPEARANCE

a. Those who are below 14 years old;
b. Those who are 65 years old and above;
c. Those who are mentally or physically incapacitated. Provided, a
medical certificate issued by the hospital where such alien is
confined, with a one-week advance written request for
exemption, subject to the Chief ARD approval.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> There is a provision that allows someone to do the annual report for you if you are physically unable to.
> 
> http://immigration.gov.ph/images/AnnualReport/2018_AnnualReport.pdf
> 
> ...


That's good news and thanks. Hopefully I'll never have to worry about it but it sure came to mind while in the hospital. Life is full of surprises and it's good to be prepared.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I almost forgot don't forget to keep your annual check-in receipts or any and all previous receipt dealing with your annual check-ins and card renewals, I've talked with expats that were asked for their prior receipts and they didn't have them and had to get copies from the PBI... Lol, silly I know.

I was standing in line at the PBI main branch this was when we had to refill out all of our information because it was compromised or lost in a fire back I heard much later from a friend in 2013 and the guy in front of me was asked for his receipts and the expat starting going off loud he had a European accent and anyway the PBI Officer let it go.

I now keep one of those cheap plastic briefcases for all my immigration interactions especially these receipts and then I have to make copies of the receipts I'm one of those people that never gets away with anything and always expect and plan to get burned, the sad part is even with all this planning I still get burned.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Scan every important document and receipt and save it to the cloud where you can recover it anytime anywhere.

Of course I am an anal retentive engineer with a touch of paranoid about this sort of thing.

Add in an ex Boy Scout, youth and adult leader, and I usually over do the "Be Prepared" bit. 

However, it has saved my bacon a couple of times in various circumstances too so I can call it a personality feature not a bug.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My wife being an ex Philippines gov employee has a filing system for all gov depts
Inc immigration,all receipts are kept and photocopied and saved to a backup drive on our PC
This applies to our car insurance and documents, all city hall paperwork etc,etc.
I laughed at first but then she explained the filipino way of doing things !
One years rules for annual reporting is a good example, one year you have to show just your ACR card and your passport another year you have to do the same but with a photocopy of your passport and ACR card !
And it seems each BI office does its own thing !


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Smart wife.

Upload all that data to the cloud and you will be well covered.n A second hard drive can be lost, stolen or otherwise compromised. I keep everything on a second hard drive too, I encrypt it with an application called VeraCrypt (free) and sync with an application called Syncback (also free for basic sync, small cost for some additional bells and whistles. )

But then again, I am a typical engineer who gets laughed at for my caution but thanked profusely when I can pull out data many years old and recover it.

I like OneDrive, i Tb storage with Office apps x 5 for just over $CDN 110 a year. (I use two spots, my kids have one each. and one spare that I haven't used yet)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Balikbayan Visa*



hogrider said:


> Does anyone know if its a requirement to do the annual check in if on a Balikbayan. I have a ACR I card Tourist.


Hogrider here's a link the PBI on the Annual Check in it mentions at the very top:

Who can apply? All registered aliens and ACR I-Card holders except Temporary Visitor’s Visa holders or Tourist Visa holders Annual Report (A.R.)

Another link http://www.immigration.gov.ph/faqs/visa-inquiry/balikbayan-previlege an additional requirement will be ask for Balikbayans who have stayed in the Philippines after thirty six (36) months.

Facebook Official link to the PBI and they do answer either a message and do answer their phones I've had to contact them several times. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

So I extended my tourist visa after first 59 days for 2 months and got my ACR Card January 7, 2019. Am I considered annually checked in is that another form. 

Sm Aura Immigration Satellite Office
Government office
Metro Manila
Closed ⋅ Opens 8AM Fri
Handed My extension form and had stuff for ACR guy said I don't need that,used what was in computer handed me bill for extension and ACR. Paid came back in two hours got my ACR and extension receipt with passport,no stamp duh?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

canounggoy said:


> So I extended my tourist visa after first 59 days for 2 months and got my ACR Card January 7, 2019. Am I considered annually checked in is that another form.
> 
> Sm Aura Immigration Satellite Office
> Government office
> ...


Hi Canounggoy, I'd get back to this Satellite Office and ask them will the ACR card cover the Visa extension and if not like you mentioned I feel your concern and I'd get that Visa stamp issue cleared up. 

I'm not familiar with tourist Visa's and so hopefully someone else will give you more advice but if you don't have an annual check-in receipt with the 310 peso charge then it wasn't taken care of, no receipt means you didn't pay, I remember another expat mentioned they had their ACR card renewed or ACR extension accomplished between Jan - Feb and he thought he was okay but that didn't turn out to be the case he got stuck with the fines. 

A similar situation happened to me I knew something didn't seem right but failed to follow up and boy was that a costly mistake, make sure to bring with you someone who speaks Tagalog and get it cleared up.

The Immigration Officers don't like to explain or discuss much from my experience and it's like pulling teeth to get information and what a money generator. 

You could also contact the PBI from their official Facebook website by message or phone they will answer.https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Planning to go early February and get the 6 month visa at SM Arua Office so guess I will do annual check in then. Never heard of annual check-in in all my research on Philippines but they like their paperwork and fees.
They don't stamp your passport with Visa it's just printed out on The receipt,so you have to carry more paperwork. I was surprised when I received ACR card in same day and they used my passport picture in the computer for the photo. It was pretty easy.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

canounggoy said:


> So I extended my tourist visa after first 59 days for 2 months and got my ACR Card January 7, 2019. Am I considered annually checked in is that another form.
> 
> Sm Aura Immigration Satellite Office
> Government office
> ...


When I was on a tourist visa the annual check it was automatically included in my first renewal of the year. Most likely... you are done...but... it would be a good idea to double check at the BI office. Better safe than sorry. 

You need to go check on the "no stamp" part anyway. Something seems wrong there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Immigration information*



canounggoy said:


> Planning to go early February and get the 6 month visa at SM Arua Office so guess I will do annual check in then. Never heard of annual check-in in all my research on Philippines but they like their paperwork and fees.
> They don't stamp your passport with Visa it's just printed out on The receipt,so you have to carry more paperwork. I was surprised when I received ACR card in same day and they used my passport picture in the computer for the photo. It was pretty easy.


Hi Canounggoy,  usually the Philippine Bureau of Immigration (PBI) posts this annual check-in event on their website but this year I didn't see anything, they do have the online form they have you fill out for your ticket number it's off to the left if you scroll down the link is located in the blue box, this form, 5 pages of information to fill out, some of this might be N/A especially if you're not on a work Visa and it can be saved to a USB and when printed out its one page. Home

The PBI Official Facebook page seems to be more up to date on happenings including business hours and if they are open. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Did my annual report in Santa Rosa never even entered the office ! Gave the security guard my acr and passport and the fee showed him all my receipts from 2011 which he said was not needed .
He them took the acr, and passport and fee into the office told us to sit and wait , 5 mins later all done ! 
Oh and the S&R garlic pizza and fries was great.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Well guess that's why we are here to learn how expats stay in the Philippines. Just got ACR-I card, It says tourist which I am. Reading the PBI advisory it says all registered aliens must report. Go to PBI website
ANNUAL REPORT
Who can apply?

All registered aliens and ACR I-Card holders except Temporary Visitor’s Visa holders or Tourist Visa holders
It says this. So looks like I don't report, will ask when I extend in February.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

canounggoy said:


> Well guess that's why we are here to learn how expats stay in the Philippines. Just got ACR-I card, It says tourist which I am. Reading the PBI advisory it says all registered aliens must report. Go to PBI website
> ANNUAL REPORT
> Who can apply?
> 
> ...


You will get charged 310 when you extend in February. Everyone gets charged for the Annual fee, people on Tourist Visa pay when they extend their Visa in January or February.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I went to Robinson's in Dasmarinas to the satellite Immigrations office (1/22/2019) to do my annual check in. No wait this time - he took all 4 ACR cards of those 4 wanting to check in at one time. Never asked for any ID, passport or past receipts. He did his research or whatever he does check and then called us in and gave us an unofficial receipt in addition to returning our ACR cards and told us to wait until called for by the cashier. We handed the "unofficial receipt" and 310 pesos to the cashier and were given an "official receipt" and sent on our way. Total time was around 30 minutes on station. I will NEVER go on the first day again...lol live and learn.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Okay I will find February when I extend,plain easy to understand and follow policies is not what governments do. Well 310 pesos here 310P there soon you have some real money.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

An update. I'm on a BB and holding a ACR-I card Tourist. Went to Davao Immigration today to make an annual check in and I was told, no need as your ACR is tourist. I was able to extend my visa for an additional 6 months for P8,440. All done in 30 minutes.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Good to know about a annual check in. Now I know how many peso to take , I will be getting the 6 months, less Grab trips at 8 or 9 hundred pesos round trip.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just did my annual check-in here at the Iloilo Office. Even though I had everything related to my status with me in a large envelope, all they asked for was my ACR Card. Took about half an hour.

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just did my annual check-in here at the Iloilo Office. Even though I had everything related to my status with me in a large envelope, all they asked for was my ACR Card. Took about half an hour.
> 
> Fred


Same here in Olongapo. Handed the guard my ACR card, paid in about 10 minutes, and I was gone!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just an update for those of us who use the Iloilo BI Office. It is no longer located by the river on Muelle Loney St close to the Post Office. It is now located at the new Megaworld Festive Walk. Very close to the junction of Aleosan Rd. & Megaworld Blvd. on the 2nd floor right at the upper end of the escalator.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just an update for those of us who use the Iloilo BI Office. It is no longer located by the river on Muelle Loney St close to the Post Office. It is now located at the new Megaworld Festive Walk. Very close to the junction of Aleosan Rd. & Megaworld Blvd. on the 2nd floor right at the upper end of the escalator.
> 
> Fred


...and... don't get used to it. They told me it is a temporary office. They will be moving again sometime this year. Still in Megaworld, but waiting for the building to be ready...

The main Post Office will also be moving out of the Customs House this year - supposedly. During the renovation of the Customs House someone decided neither of them were supposed to be in the building ha ha.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I performed my annual check-in today it was a long trip to the nearest Satellite Office in Sta Rosa Laguna all went well it took only 10 minutes they asked for my Passport, ACR card and that was it they had a list of 3 things the other was the online check-in it mentions if you haven't registered online yet to register but they didn't bring this up I had it ready for them.

There was another sign that read, Dress code is strictly enforced. https://www.facebook.com/officialbu...to-observe-the-minimum-dress/624567967681914/

If there are any expats that live south of Calamba and want directions for public transportations PM me, there's not a direct bus route because of the SLEX or you could always pay the van rental costs BOoo... Not me anymore.


----------

